# Any recommendations for Nigerian Dwarf breeders in New England?



## RoeDylanda (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been reading and planning for these little ladies for over a year now, and after obsessively Googling local breeders I have come to the conclusion that... it's easy to fall for a slick website. 

I went to both the 4H and Durham fairs this year, and did I ask any breeders for contact information? No! (I was afraid I'd go crazy and buy a pair of goats before we had a barn or a fence to put them in)

But now we're moving ahead with permits and tree removal and site prep, so I expect we'll be ready by May at the latest, and that's only if I have to put up the fence myself.  

If anyone has guidance for me on local breeders I would be very grateful! Thanks for your time.

Edited to add: I'm in central Connecticut, but I'm willing to drive for a few hours for good goats and a helpful breeder.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

You are surrounded!  MA, PA, come to mind right off the bat...there are a lot of reputable breeders in New England.  Guess your goals are what we'd need to know...TOP quality show/milk or hobbist?


----------



## RoeDylanda (Jan 15, 2011)

Good question! Sorry-- I forget that even though I've been thinking about this forever there's no way people outside my own brain can predict my conclusions. 

I'm definitely a hobbyist! I want a couple of does to be family milkers/4H animals for the kids. I'm thinking I want registered goats, mostly so that when I breed the does to keep them in milk I can place the kids more easily. While I'd like my children to learn how to care for and show animals, I'm not super-competitive and *don't* feel like, oh, they must have top-of-the-line show goats! In fact, as a mom I'd rather the kids have to work pretty hard to win anything-- that's better training for real life.

Temperament is super important to me too. I'm going to be dreading those 6 a.m. trips to the barn when it's 20 degrees outside, so I really need to be happy to see the little squirts when I get there! I plan to spend lots of time with them, but I'd like to start with goats that are already people-friendly and more pet-like than livestock-like.

So, in a nutshell, friendly and healthy registered does who will milk enough for 4-5 people would be perfect. Farms whose websites look likely to me are Phoenix Rising, Dragonfly, Hames & Axle, Dawnland, and Whitbread. Other farms don't have much information available online. Like I say, though, I don't want to be seduced by a website-- I'd rather hear from folks who've dealt with the breeders in real life. Thanks again!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

Pheonix Rising and Dragonfly are great farms.  The owner of PR is on The Goat Spot message board very actively and I know her goats do well in the shows.  I would be VERY proud to have a goat from Joanne Karohl in my string, too.  She participates in both milk testing and showing.

I'm not as familiar with the other farms...mostly because I don't shop out that way


----------



## freemotion (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I followed a link to an online goat cam on a couple of kidding stalls at Phoenix Rising and saw some cute babies being born recently....can't remember who posted the link, but the website was something like "marestare."

eta:  Here ya go, just to torture yourself:  http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## tiffanyh (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Roe,

I am in Central CT also. I have nigerians but have gotten them here and there from small "breeders", basically people who have them as pets and had a few. Mine are all pet quality, and just that, pets. We actually live near the Durham fair!


I just wanted to add that over the years I have not seen many "breeders" around the area-but that I mean within an hour of here. Not to say that there arent, but I have had interactions with lots of "backyard" people, some really great ones, but no show quality that I know of. 

Good luck in your search and since your in the area, let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## RoeDylanda (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, Helmstead, that was just the kind of help I was looking for! Freemotion, thank you, I had actually already found the goat-cam! It was a valuable propaganda tool, I used it on my husband...er, I mean, it sure was helpful and informative as we made the decision about whether or not to get goats! 

Tiffany, thanks so much for your offer! I don't live far from the Durham fair either  I will certainly have questions as we get going-- I've read and read, but there's always something the books didn't cover or I don't remember. Nice to know there's someone nearby with actual hands-on knowledge.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this before!!

My neighbor in Canterbury breeds and sells pure bred nigerian dwarfs.

I think she has a facebook page called Dragon Fly Farm.  She doesn't have a website, but here's the link to her craigslist posting:

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/2165627586.html

Good luck!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a friend in Massachussetts on the border with NY that has some really NICE nigerians. Lots of color, spots and blue eyes going on in that herd. They just recently bought a new buck that is a beautiful golden color. Let me know if you are interested and I can set you up with her. All her goats are registered with AGS and have been tested for CAE, and CL and have been negative. Her daughter showed them with 4-H but isn't showing them now as she is in college.


----------



## RoeDylanda (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in talks with a breeder now, but if they fall through for any reason I'll definitely follow up with your suggestions! I'm pretty sure I'm going to be a goat addict. All the signs are there, and I have the space...my husband thinks I'm building an 8 x 12 barn so that we have extra *storage* space.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 19, 2011)

RoeDylanda said:
			
		

> my husband thinks I'm building an 8 x 12 barn so that we have extra *storage* space.


That's no lie--you have to "store" those extra goaties _somewhere_!


----------

